

Vote4Me:  Rejected by the iPhone App Store - comatose_kid
http://www.ajaykapal.com/?p=5

======
mcormier
The application will be out of date and no longer humorous in 2 days, and the
application is tasteless. Some of those quotes are taken so out of context its
unfair. All the candidates are human and are speaking in front of people non-
stop for days. Eventually we get stupid sound bites because people get tired
and make mistakes. McCain calling someone a jerk was fairly tongue and cheek.
The question he was asked was a pointless one "Are you too old?" so he ended
his response with "little jerk" as a joke to keep the audience.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2zx3-0zOPs>

Obama saying 57 states is just a mistake, have you ever said one word when you
meant another? I can't find any video or audio that has more context than just
the 57 states slip up. Probably because Obama is so well spoken and the rest
of the clip would bore people with short attention spans.

I'm not an American and I find that application tasteless. Nothing wrong with
poking fun of our candidates if it keeps people interested but companies
generally want to be neutral and not associated with things like this.

~~~
zzzmarcus
Haha lighten up. Of course the quotes are taken out of context... that's the
point.

Seems pretty neutral to me if he's got both parties represented, and there are
already other apps on the iPhone that are specifically geared towards one
party that will be largely useless in 2 days (the Obama for President app for
example).

My guess was that they were worried about copyright issues with the clips? It
just doesn't seem controversial enough to reject it on that basis alone.

~~~
Maktab
Doesn't it disturb you that political discourse has sunk so low that out of
context quotes are enough evidence on which to judge candidates?

The Obama app at least had a fair amount of utility. What utility does this
app have?

~~~
nickbtard
Learn to laugh.Its a fun app.

Use common sense to filter out 'out of context quotes' while making
judgment.Thats how human beings work.

~~~
tdavis
Based on precedent, most voters probably don't qualify as human beings then...

------
tptacek
Count me in as someone not surprised that Apple isn't crudding the App Store
up with listings for applications that will be obsolete 4 days after they're
submitted. In fact, given the timeline, it's possible the app wouldn't have
even made it up until after the election.

~~~
jonknee
The problem isn't editorial control of their store, it's that their store is
the only means to distribute a public app. If they allowed you distribute an
app on your own (like you do for desktop apps) it wouldn't be a big deal when
an app isn't accepted.

~~~
tptacek
You can distribute apps on your own; it's just that the process to do it is
cumbersome. I can make excuses for why that's a reasonable restriction (Apple
has some reasonable restrictions for iPhone apps that would be hard to enforce
in the presence of popular ad hoc app distribution systems), but they won't be
convincing to you.

Look, I probably agree that in a perfect world, stupid apps like this one
would still be listed for download somewhere. So I'm not going to argue that
the circumstances here are a _win_ for the app store. I'm just trying to
recognize that Apple has an extremely ambitious and interesting strategy for
iPhone developers, which complicates things in weird ways. I'd rather have the
Apple-controlled app store than what OS X has, and I'd 1000000% rather have it
than what the RAZR has.

------
tlrobinson
The thing that bugs me most about this app is the unrealistic physics model on
the bobble-head.

